# Hi there!!!



## RitaPMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everybody!!

My name is Rita and I live with my husband Gerald (MrPMS) in Ottawa, Ontario (Canada)  We are the proud parents of Pippin, Merri & Sam :worship 

Looking forward to chatting with old friends and making new ones here :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Rita!! :wink: And welcome to Pippin, Merri and Sam. I've missed seeing pictures of them.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Rita


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

YAY Rita... awesome to see you here lady!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Rita! Welcome; enjoy! We'll look forward to pictures.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Rita...kitties are adorable.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Howdy, love the boyz!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Rita!  Pretty kitties you got there! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I know those adorable boys! Great to see them again my me and my four say hello and welcome!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness, more PMS :lol: Welcome to the forum, from the Jellicle Tribe 

Your boys are so handsome


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum...  Nice to see you here Rita... :yellbounce


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

